
Heaps – Haxe game engine by the language’s creator - TheAsprngHacker
https://heaps.io
======
jameskilton
Awesome! I would like to point out that two of the example gifs are from the
game Dead Cells[1] which is a _fantastic_ action rogue-like with super tight
combat and controls.

So if anyone's wondering if this engine can handle "AAA" game requirements, it
already is!

[1] [https://dead-cells.com/](https://dead-cells.com/)

~~~
fsloth
Thanks for that tidbit, I was wondering if 'anyone' was using it.

Though, I don't think that's what understood generally as an _AAA_ game:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAA_(video_game_industry)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAA_\(video_game_industry\))

I think Dead Cells was made by 11 guys, so more like indie than AAA scale.

------
rafaelvasco
Heaps is more of a game framework than engine. Though it is very high level.
It gives you flexibility. The problem is that it lacks in documentation, real
world examples etc.

------
_blrj
I'm tired of "game engines" that aren't. There's more to game development than
exposing a load-update-draw loop and providing bindings to libraries. The most
frequent example of this is a game framework when accurately marketed.

But I've come to call tech like this a "game software suite" when sufficiently
advanced. Further, software like Unity and Unreal Engine are also just game
software suites. They aren't true engines, because you _still_ have to write
everything yourself.

Imagine someone provided you the metal and engineering concepts to build an
engine, but never supplied the engine itself. That's consistently, time and
time again, what the games industry on the hobbyist side has provided.

Well, thanks for providing bindings I guess. Any sufficiently advanced
language with an FFI can automatically do most of that work for me.

But it isn't a game engine in the same respect as any of the Quake, Source, IW
engine, or derivative engines.

Where's my console? Where's my UI layer? Where's my map loading and format?
Where's my multiplayer? No server browser protocol or architecture? No
matchmaking? Where's my key and controller binding system? Oh, there isn't
one?

It's not an engine. It's a collection of library interfaces.

Library => Framework => Engine. What's missed almost every single time is that
to build an engine, you actually need a framework to dictate how a game loop
performs behaviors, schedules, tasks, entity dispatch, sound emitters, and how
all of these things should be networked and how they should work over split-
screen or on difference devices.

If you see something exposing load-update-draw, it's at best a framework. Like
the XNA of yesteryear or the LÖVE of today, that's what it is.

But a true game engine doesn't have you building your own console variable and
replication system. It should come out of the box. That's the point.

That's the entire point. And if you're not working on nearly exclusively game
logic, you're probably not working on a game engine. Or you're sure as hell
doing both engine and game development with a half-baked game software suite.

------
frabbit
What counts as a capable/modern GPU for this?

------
jarsin
No Physics system?

